# Who were you rooting/marking for?



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I think this is a decent idea for a thread. You mention any non-filler match in the history of the WWE, and the person below you identifies which wrestler he/she was rooting for/marking for during the match. 

I'll start off. 

Austin VS Rock WretleMania 19


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rock, WM19


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

^You didn't mention a match.

HHH vs Shawn Michaels vs Benoit at Mania 20


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

You're supposed to name your own match after you answer the question, Raw2003

EDIT: Thanks, Mr. Cricket. 

Benoit

CM Punk VS John Cena MITB 2011


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Punk.

Team Raw vs. Team Smackdown from 2005?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Team Smackdown 2005.

Randy Orton vs Benoit Summerslam 2004.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

What is a Benoit? :batista4

*Edit* HBK

Batista v Jericho Vengeance 2004


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Orton 

HBK VS Hogan SummerSlam 2005


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Jericho

Chris Jericho VS Shawn Michaels Judgement Day 2008


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Chris Jericho.

CM Punk/Lesnar SS13


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Shawn Michaels

Rock vs Triple H iron man match.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Brock Lesnar.

Royal Rumble match 2004


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

(This became confusing)

Benoit.

Austin vs Bret WM 13


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Austin, never really have been a fan of Bret... :side:

Are we allowed to pick NXT matches? If so:
Cesaro v Zayn on NXT - 2/3 falls.

If not:
Triple H v Benoit v HBK @ WM.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

WM 20 one done already. (Not a bret mark? really?)

Zayn

Brock vs Big show stretcher match


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lesnar



OXI said:


> Austin, never really have been a fan of Bret... :side:
> 
> Are we allowed to pick NXT matches? If so:
> Cesaro v Zayn on NXT - 2/3 falls.
> ...


Yes, you are allowed to include NXT matches. Just try not to include too many of them, as this is meant to be more of a regular WWE programming game.

Already answered the WM question- Benoit.

John Cena VS Wade Barrett TLC 2010


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Barrett.

HHH vs Batista WM21


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Why can't midcard matches be used? Mysterio vs Noble from Rumble '04 > two out of the three main events on that show. _(and the rest of the show)_


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Primer said:


> Why can't midcard matches be used? Mysterio vs Noble from Rumble '04 > two out of the three main events on that show. _(and the rest of the show)_


...They can. By "don't name filler matches", I meant don't name shit like Great Khali and Natalya VS Fandango and Summer Rae.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The Primer said:


> Why can't midcard matches be used? Mysterio vs Noble from Rumble '04 > two out of the three main events on that show. _(and the rest of the show)_


You know most matches that aren't well known will often get a "dunno never watched the match" reply or something along those lines.



Principino said:


> Barrett.
> 
> HHH vs Batista WM21


Batista easily. I remember being so happy he turned on Triple H back then when I was a TRUE MARK.

CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan, Over The Limit 2012


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Didn't care, but was leaning towards Bryan, because Punk was so terrible during his face run in 2011/2012, and wanted something new

Money In the Bank SmackDown match 2013


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Rhodes

Chris Jericho V HBK WM 19


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HBK

The Undertaker vs Jeff Hardy - Raw - Ladder Match for Undisputed Chanpionship.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Undertaker

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - Wrestlemaina 26


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

CM Punk

Cody Rhodes VS Rey Mysterio WM 27


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Rey Mysterio

Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - Wrestlemania XXVI


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Undertaker 

JBL V John Cena Wrestlemania 21


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*JBL

Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair (WM '24)*


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

*Michaels*

*John Cena vs. The Rock (WM 28)*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

John Cena

Chris Jericho vs Edge - Wrestlemaina 26


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jericho


Mickie James vs Trish Stratus @ WM 22


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Jericho
> 
> 
> Mickie James vs Trish Stratus @ WM 22




Mickie James 

Kane or Undertaker WM 14


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Taker.

Goldberg vs Lesnar.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Goldberg

John Cena V Miz WM27


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The Miz

Randy Orton vs Triple H - Wrestlemania 25


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Neither 8*D

Kane vs Bray Wyatt, Summerslam 2013


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bray Wyatt, obviously, in his first PPV match. Though the match ended up being horrible and should be erased from your memory obby. 

John Cena/Big Show WMXX

Ps. Every person that doesn't explain their decision will be negged.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*John Cena*. I was a kid and Cena was a face with a ton of energy, plus I didn't like Show as a kid .

John Cena Vs Triple H ~ Wrestlemania 22 8*D.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DA GAME obviously, though was pretty sure going in he was losing anyway so wasn't really surprised.

Austin vs Rock WM17


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

neither 

ziggler/bryan br 10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ziggler

Orton vs. Barrett @ Survivor Series 2010


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Barrett- I was a big fan of him, at the time, and was hoping he would win the WHC as the Leader of Nexus. Didn't happen, though. 

Ziggler VS Cena TLC 2012


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

Ziggler.

Cena Vs HBK Vs Edge Vs Orton - Backlash 2007


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

HBK - I wanted to see him have one last run because I knew he was in the twilight of his career. Plus I was sick of Cena and I was a mark and hated the heels. :side:

Cena vs. Lesnar - Extreme Rules 2012


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

Lesnar. I was so happy to see him back. I marked so hard when he came out and F-5'ed Cena the night after Mania 28. I was always a big Brock fan.

Undertaker Vs Stone Cold - Summerslam 98.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Dolph Ziggler vs Del Rio -- Payback 2013


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ziggler obviously. 

Christian vs Chris Jericho - WrestleMania 20


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris Jericho

CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy Summerslam 09.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

unk2

haitch vs naitch LMS svs 05


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CM Punk. I was never a huge Hardy fan.

Chris Jericho vs CM Punk - WrestleMania XXVIII


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk 

Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio - WrestleMania 22


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

rton2, was a mark of his

rhodes bros. vs shield battleground


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Kurt Angle

John Cena vs JBL Wrestlemania 21


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Negged.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

@Skins Rhodes Bros. even though I'm a Shield mark

@RH John Cena


Tonight 5 on 5 Survivor series match?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

EDIT


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rhodes' team obviously (Huge Rhodes mark, if not evident)

CM Punk VS Undertaker WM 29


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

All honesty, CM Punk

The Undertaker vs Randy Orton Wrestlemania 21


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Randy Orton, he was my favorite back then

Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H 
Summerslam 2002


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

SHAWN.

HBK v Razor Ladder Match.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Shawn Michaels :hbk1

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels - WWF Survivor Series 1997


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously ? 
















:hbk1



randy orton vs big show :troll


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neither because I didn't watch it and I didn't care because it changes nothing no matter who won. 

Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle - WrestleMania 21


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Team WWF vs. Team WCW (Survivor Series 01)


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Team WWF

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - Summerslam 2002


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

HHH, loved The Game back then.

Taker vs Mankind Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Taker because he was my 2nd favorite wrestler at the time. 

Bret vs. Bulldog, Summerslam 92


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bulldog, just because it would be such a huge moment in front of his home crowd.

Hogan vs Goldberg for the world title on Nitro


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Goldberg all day, don't care what anyone says that guy is a genetic BEAST.

HHH vs Nash Bad Blood HIAC


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH


Shield vs Wyatts EC


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Shield

Austin vs Angle vs RVD (No mercy 01)


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

Austin

HHH Booker T 2003 WM


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH


HBK vs Hogan SS 05


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*HBK.

HBK vs. Undertaker @ Wrestlemania 25*


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Undertaker

Wrestlemania 27 - The Miz (c) vs John Cena.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Miz

Edge vs Jeff Hardy Royal Rumble 2009


----------



## Ragefakar (Sep 1, 2016)

Jeff Hardy, really wanted to see Jeff Hardy vs Cena and maybe you could add Edge for the WHC at mania that year.

Royal Rumble 2016


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lesnar

Cena vs Brock ER 2012


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Brock

Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan - Fastlane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bryan

Brock vs Randy at SummerSlam 2016


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy


Batista vs Cena WM 26


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista

Jericho vs Punk at WM 28


----------



## Ragefakar (Sep 1, 2016)

Jericho, even though I knew he was going to lose.

Triple H vs Randy Orton vs John Cena Wrestlemania 24


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH


HBK vs Flair WM 24


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Flair

Sting vs Hogan - Starrcade 1998


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sting


Jericho vs Steamboat Backlash 2009


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jericho

Edge vs Chris Jericho - Wrestlemania 26


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Edge

Chyna vs Jeff Jarrett - No Mercy 1999 Housekeeping Match


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chyna


The Rock & Cena vs Awesome Truth - Survivor Series 2011


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock and Cena I guess. Awesome Truth were funny, but had no credibility and didn't even deserve to be in a match with The Rock and Cena tbh. 

Jeff Jarrett vs DDP - Spring Stampede 2000


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

DDP 

batista vs cena summerslam 2008


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista

The Rock vs CM Punk at Royal Rumble 2012


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

CM Punk

Diesel vs King Mabel - Summerslam 1995


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

diesel

shawn michaels vs undertaker wm26


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Triple H vs Brock Lesnar at SummerSlam 2012


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Brock Lesnar


Batista vs. Undertaker - WrestleMania 23


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Undertaker.

The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler at No Mercy 2016; Title vs. Career?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolph Ziggler
This one's really tough because I didn't want the Miz's title reign to end as it was great and also didn't want Dolph to quit.

Randy Orton vs CM Punk at WrestleMania 27


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Orton.

The Undertaker vs Bray Wyatt at Wrestlemania?


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Bray Wyatt

Hulk Hogan vs. Ultimate Warrior - WrestleMania 6


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan


AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho WM 32


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose at TLC 2016


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles


Team SD vs Team Raw Survivor Series 2016


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Team SD


Extreme Elimination chamber match 2006


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HBK


John Cena vs Sandow WHC


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sandow

Have we done the very first Shield vs Wyatts match in this thread yet?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Wyatts

CM Punk v Rock (Royal Rumble)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Punk!

Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho at Mania 33


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Shield Triple Threat at Battleground 2016?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Guess  Dean, of course! I wanted him to win the most, but that match was one of the few where the outcome wouldn't have been bad no matter what happened.

Bray Wyatt vs Undertaker, Mania 31


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Edge vs Chris Jericho at WrestleMania 26?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho 


Trish Stratus vs Lita Unforgiven 2006


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lita all the way.









Shawn Michaels v Ric Flair at WrestleMania.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins at Hell in a Cell 2016?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Obviously Seth!

Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar vs John Cena, Royal Rumble 2015


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brock Lesnar. Lessor of three evils.

Undertaker vs. Batista at WrestleMania?


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Undertaker

Cactus Jack Vs Triple H - No Way Out 2000


----------



## BeastIncarnate (Dec 29, 2014)

Triple H

Triple H vs. Edge - The Great American Bash 2008


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan at WrestleMania 28?


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Daniel Bryan

Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Vader vs. The Undertaker at In Your House 13: Final Four


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Undertaker


Floyd Mayweather Jr vs Big Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Floyd Mayweather Jr

Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler at Payback 2013?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler

RVD vs Edge - Vengeance 2006?


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Edge for some reason

Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho The Bash 2009


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio 


John Cena vs The Miz WM 27


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz

Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens at Battleground 2016?


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Kevin Owens 

Vince McMahon vs Hulk Hogan WM 19


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan


Royal Rumble match 2009


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Neville vs Austin Aries at WrestleMania 33?


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

A double for sure in that one

The Rock vs Chris Jericho Royal Rumble 2002


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Tough. But Rock

Austin v Jericho v Rock Undisputed Championship Vengence


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Chris Jericho 

The Undertaker vs Kane Wrestlemania 14


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Taker.

Triple H vs. Jericho vs. HBK vs. Kane vs. Booker T vs. Rob Van Dam, first Elimination Chamber, Survivor Series 2002?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H


Triple H vs Sting WM31


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg at Survivor Series 2016?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brock

_John Cena vs Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins_ at *Royal Rumble 2015*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar

Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (Hell in a Cell) - No Mercy 2002?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar


Brock Lesnar vs Samoa Joe vs Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Randy Orton vs Triple H at WrestleMania 25?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Triple H.

Seth Rollins vs Sting, Night Of Champions 2015


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns at Great Balls of Fire 2017?


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Braun

Steve Austin vs. Bret Hart - WM 13


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Stone Cold Steve Austin.

Triple H vs. Kane - Judgment Day 2001.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H


Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - NXT Rival


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Triple H
> 
> 
> Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - NXT Rival


Charlotte

Chris Jericho vs CmPunk wrestlemania 28


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

drougfree said:


> Charlotte
> 
> Chris Jericho vs CmPunk wrestlemania 28


CM Punk


Randy Orton vs John Cena TLC 2013


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Randy Orton

Shawn Michaels vs. The British Bulldog - King of the Ring 1996


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels


Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston TLC 2009


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Randy Orton 

X-pac vs Tajiri SummerSlam 2001


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tajiri


Batista vs. Daniel Bryan - *RAW 3/3/14*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Daniel Bryan.

Ric Flair vs Terry Funk - _NWA: Great American Bash 1989_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair

Hulk Hogan vs Shawn Michaels - SummerSlam 2005


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Randy Savage vs. Ricky Steamboat - WrestleMania 3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ricky Steamboat

Randy Orton vs Christian - SD 5/6/11


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian. I was disgusted by that 2 day title reign.

The Wyatt Family vs The Shield at Elimination Chamber 2014


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Good question. I wasn't rooting for anyone specifically, but I remember liking Wyatts winning. Then came Wrestlemania, of course. 

About that Mania. 

Daniel Bryan vs Triple H. This seems ridiculous, but who knows?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Seth Rollins vs John Cena
(TLC 2014)


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005 (Jul 10, 2015)

Seth Rollins

CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho, Wrestlemania 28


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

John Cena vs The Rock - WrestleMania 29


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

edit: 

The Rock. Although noone really. 

Cena vs Taker at WM33.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Kane at Bragging Rights 2010


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kane. You know, I actually though Kane cut some good promos at that time, I wanted him to win. 

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - Over the Limit 2010


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Triple H vs John Cena at WrestleMania 22


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

John Cena vs Kurt Angle - No Way Out 2005


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns - Battleground 2016


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Seth Rollins but only because I dislike the other two even more

Money in the Bank 2013

Damien Sandow, Antonio Cesaro, Cody Rhodes, Dean Ambrose, Fandango (with Summer Rae), Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter) and Wade Barrett


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Wade Barrett, but I was ok with Sandow winning. 

Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit vs Stone Cold - King of The Ring 2001


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Triple H vs Randy Orton - WrestleMania 25


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Orton

_Orton v. Christian, SummerSlam_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christian

Shawn Michaels vs. Vader - SummerSlam 1996


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

HBK

Hollywood Hogan vs Ultimate Warrior - Halloween Havoc 1998


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan

The Miz vs John Morrison - Bragging Rights 2009


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

John Morrison

Batista vs Edge
(Vengeance NOC 07)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batista

Randy Orton vs Wade Barret w/ Cena as Special Guest Referee - Survivor Series 2010


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> John Morrison
> 
> Batista vs Edge
> (Vengeance NOC 07)


Edge, I guess. 



MrJamesJepsan said:


> Randy Orton vs Wade Barret w/ Cena as Special Guest Referee - Survivor Series 2010


Barrett. 

CM Punk vs The Rock - Royal Rumble 2013.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wade Barrett

Edit: CM Punk

Randy Orton vs The Undertaker - Wrestlemania 21


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Obviously I was rooting for Punk, though, I was not in denial.

EDIT - Undertaker

Asuka vs Charlotte - WrestleMania 34


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka. I'm not even a fan, but this result pissed me off. Just like when Nakamura didn't pin Styles that night. 

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns - WM 34


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brock 

John Cena vs Umaga - Royal Rumble 2007


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Umaga

John Cena vs Sheamus - TLC 2009


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cena. I was never a fan of Sheamus but in 2009 he was definitely not ready to hold a world title. 

The Rock and Mick Foley vs Evolution - Wrestlemania 20


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rock & Mick Foley


Dusty Rhodes & Sapphire Vs. Randy Savage & Queen Sherri - WrestleMania VI


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Savage & Queen Sherri

Roman Reigns vs Batista - 2014 Royal Rumble Match


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista

John Cena vs Randy Orton - TLC 2013


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar - SummerSlam 2016


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles - Backlash 2016


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose

The Undertaker vs. “The Undertaker” - SummerSlam 1994


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker/Mark Calaway

Team Smackdown vs Team RAW - Survivor Series 2005


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Definitely Team RAW, although both teams were shit. 

Sting vs Triple H - Wrestlemania whatever.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sting

Christian vs Chris Jericho - WrestleMania 20


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho. Actually, I was so into the story, I really hated Christian. :lol

edit - Mark Henry, he was on a quite a run. 

Dean Ambrose vs Roman Reigns - Survivor Series 2015


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roman Reigns

Big Show vs Mark Henry - Survivor Series 2011


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Show

Triple H vs Brock Lesnar - SummerSlam 2012


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Sheamus vs Chris Jericho - 2012 Royal Rumble Match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Jericho

John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler - TLC 2012


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolph Ziggler

The Miz vs John Cena - WrestleMania 27


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Miz

Jeff Hardy vs CM Punk
(NOC 2009)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Men's Money in the Bank Ladder Match - Money in the Bank 2018


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe. There seems to be a recurring theme here, where whoever I want to win loses. I wouldn't be surprised if Vince reads my posts and specifically books to piss me off.

Womens MITB match 2018

I know it's Becky so you can just skip straight to the next question.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Nah, I prefer Alexa. 

AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn - Royal Rumble 2018


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ Styles

The first ever MITB match - WrestleMania 21



RBrooks said:


> Chris Jericho. Actually, I was so into the story, I really hated Christian. :lol


I was so into the story too, but this is where I started to become a Christian fan. He was the first heel I liked. I didn't discover wrestling until late 2003 so yeah. :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge(Surprise)

Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio
(No Way Out 06)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Randy Orton. I never liked Rey or saw him as a believable main eventer so there is probably no occasions where I was actually rooting for him lol. 

CM Punk vs Ryback - Hell in a Cell 2012


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

CM Punk, and that build up was tense af for me lol.

Kurt Angle vs Brock Lesnar - Wrestlemania 19


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg - Wrestlemania 20, and don't tell me neither. There has to be someone, who marked for one of those two, lol?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goldberg

Hooray, I finally got one.

BTW, you don't have to mark for either to want one to win more than the other. Just saying.

John Cena vs Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania 30. And don't tell me Cena, I know everyone here used to love Bray before you thought he was untalented because of his de-push.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bray Wyatt

Batista vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 23


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Charles Magneto Punk - WrestleMania 29


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Undertaker. 

Savage vs. Warrior, WM VII


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

About that Bray-Cena situation. Vince knows how manipulate people into not liking somebody, so he did just that. What he doesn't know - is how to manipulate people into *liking* somebody. That takes talent. 

Anyway, Randy Savage 

Chris Jericho vs Edge - Wrestlemania 26


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho, even though I was more of a Edge fan.. Edge was pretty stale by 2010 and Jericho was doing good heel work.

ECW Elimination Chamber match - December to dismember 2006.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> John Cena vs Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania 30. And don't tell me Cena, I know everyone here used to love Bray before you thought he was untalented because of his de-push.


I still think Bray is very talented but creative did nothing with him for years from a character standpoint and also booked him very inconsistently, causing his downfall among fans.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

easy money CM Punk

Team Cena vs Team Authority - Survivor Series '14


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I.....guess the Cena team, just because Cena was the best guy in the match. God those line ups were horrible. I actually had to look that match up.

Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan - Royal Rumble 2014



RBrooks said:


> About that Bray-Cena situation. Vince knows how manipulate people into not liking somebody, so he did just that. What he doesn't know - is how to manipulate people into *liking* somebody. That takes talent.
> 
> Anyway, Randy Savage
> 
> Chris Jericho vs Edge - Wrestlemania 26


Indeed. I can't wait to see the comments about Asuka having no talent that are surely to come in spades over the coming months.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bray Wyatt and that was his best singles match imo. 

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - MITB 2012


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

CM Punk,

Seth vs Cena vs Lesnar - Royal Rumble 15


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Umm, Seth. I was hardly following the product then though.

Alberto Del Rio vs Christian - Summerslam 2013


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Christian, although I knew there's no chance. 

Shane McMahon vs The Undertaker - Wrestlemania 32 I think


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Undertaker

Matt Hardy vs Rey Mysterio - Wrestlemania 19


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Rey Rey

Shane vs Owens - HIAC 2017


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Owens 

Triple H vs CM Punk - Night of Champs 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Drew McIntyre vs John Morrison - TLC 2009


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mcintyre. He sucked too, but I'll never root for Morrison unless it's against Jeff Hardy.

Ronda Rousey vs Nia Jax - MITB 2018

*You can't say you were rooting for Alexa Bliss. She wasn't in the match.*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Drew McIntyre 

Sting V Triple H W.MXXXI


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Mcintyre. He sucked too, but I'll never root for Morrison unless it's against Jeff Hardy.
> 
> Ronda Rousey vs Nia Jax - MITB 2018
> 
> *You can't say you were rooting for Alexa Bliss. She wasn't in the match.*



Ronda Rousey 

Triple H V Sting WMXXXI


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sting. Didn't want Triple H to win, was surprised really. After all that time Sting was telling everyone he was afraid, that Vince will use him like Booker T, he comes back just to job to this guy? I mean, I would understand losing to Undertaker, but Triple H is ridiculous. 

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - SummerSlam 2002


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH

HHH vs Jeff Hardy vs Edge - Armageddon 2008


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HHH

Asuka vs. Charlotte Flair - WrestleMania 34


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Charlotte Flair

Bayley vs. Sasha Banks - NXT Takeover Brooklyn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bayley

Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant - WrestleMania III


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan

Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz - No Mercy 2016


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Ziggler

Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen - Border Wars '12


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I guess Kevin Steen. Never liked Richards. 

Sami Zayn vs Shinsuke Nakamura at Takeover


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shinsuke Nakamura

Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens - WrestleMania 33


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura - WM 34


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Styles
Ziggler vs Ryder TLC 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler

Undertaker vs John Cena - WM 34


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't give a shit.

I could not POSSIBLY have cared less. There's never been a match with less stakes than Cena vs Undertaker at WM 34. A semi-retired guy vs a nearly permanently retired guy, both who've done everything a million times. Who cares?

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins - MITB cash in - MITB 2016


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose

Big Van Vader vs. Cactus Jack in a Texas Death match - Halloween Havoc 1993


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Vader

Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit - Royal Rumble 2001


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Chris Benoit 

Kurt Angle, The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Triple H, The Undertaker, Rikishi - HiaC Armageddon (2000)


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Austin

El Torito vs Hornswoggle - Extreme Rules Pre-Show 2014


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hornswoggle

John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian - Vengeance 2005


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle
(Wrestlemania 19)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Desmond Wolfe - Turning Point '09


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Undertaker vs Chris Jericho vs Big Show - Survivor Series 2009


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
(Suumerslam 2017)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sasha Banks

Ric Flair vs. Sting - The Great American Bash 1990


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Ric Flair

Bret Hart v Stone Cold at Wrestlemania 13


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hitman

CM Punk vs Randy Orton
(Wrestlemania 27)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

John Cena vs Batista - WrestleMania 26


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair - WrestleMania 24


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho
(Unforgiven 2008)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy - Royal Rumble 2008


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jeff Hardy

Steve Austin vs The Rock
(Wrestlemania 19)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Rock

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio - Extreme Rules 2009 (but really, all of summer 2009)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jericho all the way

Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss
(TLC 2016)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Alexa Bliss. I though she'd be a filler opponent for Becky, but I was impressed with her mic work. 

Dean Ambrose vs John Cena vs AJ Styles - No Mercy 2016


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose

"Rowdy" Roddy Piper vs. Goldust - WrestleMania XII


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I think Roddy Piper. If I remember correctly, this was some kind of an outdoor hardcore match? 

CM Punk and Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper and Erick Rowan - Survivor Series 2013


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CM Punk and Daniel Bryan

Triple H vs Daniel Bryan - WM 30


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan 

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins - SummerSlam 2014


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks - WrestleMania 32


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I was rather indifferent to the result, but I didn't want Charlotte to win. So, Becky or Sasha. Didn't matter. 

Elimination Chamber Match 2017 (AJ Styles, John Cena, Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, Baron Corbin, The Miz).


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

AJ Styles

CM Punk vs The Shield - TLC '13


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shield

Edge vs John Cena - Royal Rumble 2006


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge

Mens Royal Rumble match 2018


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bálor 

Royal rumble 2016


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roman Reigns

Cody Rhodes vs Damien Sandow - SummerSlam 2013


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Damien Sandow

Armageddon Hell in a Cell 2000


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I think The Rock. 

Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose - Fastlane 2016


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deano.










CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - Over the Limit 2012


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk. I thought Bryan should've been the top babyface on Smackdown, hated they turned him heel and then drafted him to Raw. Although the brand split didn't matter by that time. 

Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan - Fastlane 2015 :vince


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bryan

CM Punk vs John Cena vs Ryback - Survivor Series '12


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk

The Shield vs New Day - Survivor Series 2017


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Shield.

Kurt Angle vs. The Rock vs. Triple H - Summerslam 2000


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

JBL vs Finlay Belfast Brawl - WrestleMania 24


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Finlay

Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 26


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker.

John Cena (c) vs Bray Wyatt vs AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose vs The Miz vs Baron Corbin - Elimination Chamber 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 31


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt

Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk - Over The Limit 2012


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan 

Undertaker vs. Mankind, Hell in a Cell - King of the Ring 1998


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mankind

John Cena vs Brock Lesnar - Extreme Rules 2012


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar

Triple H vs. Kane - Winner Takes All - No Mercy 2002


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Rey Mysterio vs John Morrison - SD 9/4/09


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

John Morrison

Undertaker vs Edge - Wrestlemania 24


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Randy Orton vs HHH
(Royal Rumble 2005)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Didn't care, but I'll say Orton, because Triple H needed to fuck off of the title scene. 

CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar - Summerslam 2013


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles - RAW 1/25/16


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

It's hard to tell, this was a filler match to build the start of a feud. If you ask Wrestlemania - I'd say Jericho, and I was surprised he won. 

Actually, even on Raw - it's Jericho. Yeah. Wasn't overly exited about Styles coming to WWE. 

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Jinder Mahal - Summerslam 2017 :vince


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Nakamura

Austin Aries vs Jeff Hardy - Bound for Glory '12


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Matt Hardy vs Bray Wyatt - Ultimate Deletion at The Hardy Compound


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt. The idea that he was losing to Matt Hardy made me sick. 

Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels - WM19


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Y2J with the greatest wrestling tight ever.

Kurt Angle vs Mr. Anderson - Lockdown '10


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kurt Angle, although I was finished with TNA for good around that time. 

Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair - WM24


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Triple H vs CM Punk - Night of Champions 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Sting vs Seth Rollins - Night of Champions 2015


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Bobby Lashley vs Umaga - WM 23


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Lashley

CM Punk vs Sheamus / Champion vs Champion - Main Event '12


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sheamus

Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Big Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Floyd Mayweather Jr

Sasha Banks vs Charlotte Flair - Hell in a Cell 2016


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks

Miss WrestleMania Battle Royal - WrestleMania 25


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James

Women's Royal Rumble 2018


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nikki Bella

Christian vs Tommy Dreamer - Night of Champions 2009


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka 

edit: damn. Christan

Men's Royal Rumble 2018


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Fatal 4 way tag team ladder match for the Raw Tag Team Championships at WrestleMania 33


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Enzo and Cass

Goldberg vs Kevin Owens - Fastlane or whatever 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens

Bobby Roode vs Randy Orton - Fastlane 2018


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roode (I think)

NXT Takeover: New Orleans Ladder Match for the NXT North American Championship


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

EC3

Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Extreme Rules '11


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian

John Cena vs JBL - WM 21


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Batista vs Dolph Ziggler - RAW 12/1/08


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Batista

Chris Jericho vs Ric Flair
(Summerslam 2002)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair

Daniel Bryan vs Triple H - WrestleMania XXX


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Daniel Bryan.

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker - Judgment Day 2001.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Edge vs Dolph Ziggler - Royal Rumble 2011


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

hmm don't remember exactly but I guess it was Edge.

Sasha vs Charlotte - Roadblock 2016


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sasha

AJ Styles vs Rusev - Extreme Rules 2018. Hasn't happened yet, but still.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

AJ

AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose - TLC '16


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Dean Ambrose. 

Brock Lesnar vs Samoa Joe - Great Balls of Fire


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles - Survivor Series 2017


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Nobody. There weren't any stakes, and we knew Brock was winning. 

Stone Cold vs Scott Hall - WM 18


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold

Chris Jericho vs Edge - World Heavyweight Championship match - WrestleMania 26


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho 

Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes, Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel, Kane, Sin Cara, Sheamus, Wade Barrett - MITB ladder match 2011.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Wade Barrett.

The Rock vs. Hulk Hogan - Wrestlemania X8.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hulk Hogan
*Rock going in, Hogan as soon as the bell rang.

Bret Hart/Davey Boy Smith - SummerSlam 1992


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hart

The Rock vs HHH
(Summerslam 1998)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Rock.

Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit - Backlash 2001 (30-minute Ultimate Submission match).


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Kurt Angle 

Kurt Angle vs Undertaker - No Way Out '06


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Angle

CM Punk vs Dolph Ziggler
(Royal Rumble 2012)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler

Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler - Payback


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alberto Del Rio

Jake The Snake vs Rick "The Model" Martel - WrestleMania 7


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jake

Kane vs Undertaker - WrestleMania 14


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

AJ Styles vs John Cena - Money In The Bank 2016


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

John Cena vs Batista
(Summerslam 2008)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

RVD vs Edge - Vengeance 2006


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Trish Stratus vs Mickie James
(Wrestlemania 22)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trish Stratus

James Ellsworth vs Becky Lynch - SDLive 11/7/17


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Kurt Angle vs The Miz, Sheamus, Cesaro, Kane & Braun Strowman - TLC 2017


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Kurt Angle.

Shane McMahon vs. Vince McMahon - Wrestlemania X-Seven.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vince McMahon... 

Bull Nakano vs. Alundra Blayze - SummerSlam 1994


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alundra Blayze

Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon - WrestleMania X


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shawn Michaels, I guess. 

Kurt Angle vs Hulk Hogan - King of the Ring 2002


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt Angle

Undertaker vs Muhammad Hassan - Great American Bash 2005


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Taker.

Warrior vs Hogan - WrestleMania VI


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hogan


Paige vs. Emma — NXT ArRIVAL


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Emma

Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles (Champion vs Champion) - Survivor Seriess 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz - TLC 2016


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Miz.

Edge & Christian vs. The Hardy Boyz (The New Brood) - No Mercy 1999 (Ladder Match)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edge & Christian

Asuka vs. Emma - TLC 2017


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair
(Royal Rumble 2016)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair

Roman Reigns vs AJ Styles - Extreme Rules 2016


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

Goldberg vs HHH
(Unforgiven 2003)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Goldberg.

Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar - Wrestlemania XX


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Mr. Kennedy vs Eddie Guerrero 11/11/05


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eddie. Always Eddie.

Kurt Angle vs John Cena - No Way Out 2005


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kurt Angle. 

Chris Jericho vs Triple H - Wrestlemania 18


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H 

Triple H vs King Booker - Summerslam 2007


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Triple H. The King Booker character was god awful. 

CM Punk vs Chris Jericho - Extreme Rules 2012


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk. 

Booker's character was funny though. 

Stone Cold vs Triple H - No Way Out 2001


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

Stone Cold
RVD vs John Cena ECW one night stand 2006


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Chris Jericho vs Dolph Ziggler (Contract vs MITB Match)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Rey Mysterio vs Randy Orton vs Kurt Angle - WrestleMania 22


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kurt Angle.

Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy - Smackdown 2001 (Intercontinental Championship match)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeff.

Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter), Kofi Kingston and Rob Van Dam - Money in the Bank 2014


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Asuka


Damn skippy.


Dean Ambrose

John Cena Vs. The Rock - WrestleMania XXIX


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Undertaker vs Drew McIntyre 3/19/10


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Drew McIntyre.

Nikki Cross vs. Asuka - NXT Last Women Standing match.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Dolph Ziggler vs Edge - Royal Rumble 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler

Dolph Ziggler vs Rey Mysterio IC Title - Summerslam 2009


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mysterio.

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose - Ladder Match - MITB 2015


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Randy Orton vs AJ Styles - SmackDown March 7 2017


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles 

2018 Women’s Royal Rumble


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nikki Bella

Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte Champion vs Champion - Survivor Series 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Booker T vs Triple H - WrestleMania 19


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Booker T

The Jumping Bomb Angels vs. The Glamour Girls - Prime Time Wrestling, Aug. 8, 1987


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Jumping Bomb Angels

Asuka vs Nikki Cross-Last Woman Standing (June 28, 2017 NXT)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Charlotte Flair - WrestleMania 34


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

The Mountie vs. Tito Santana - WrestleMania VII


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Asuka
> 
> The Mountie vs. Tito Santana - WrestleMania VII


Tito

John Cena vs Triple H vs Shawn Michaels - Survivor Series 2009


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt - No Mercy 2016


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt

Ultimate Warrior vs. Papa Shango - May 19, 1992


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ultimate Warrior

Matt Hardy vs Edge Loser Leaves RAW Ladder Match - RAW Homecoming


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Edge

Edge vs. Undertaker - TLC at One Night Stand 2008


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Big Show vs Mizdow ATGMBR - WrestleMania 31


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean, it was completely worthless, but Sandow.

Jack Swagger vs Randy Orton - WHC match - Extreme Rules 2010


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

That match happened? Wow. I probably wasn't rooting, rather fell asleep. 

Eddie Guerrero vs Edge - Summerslam 2002


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

The Miz vs Zack Ryder - RAW April 6, 2016


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What a random match. Was this for a belt?

Miz.

AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan - SmackDown after WM 34


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

Edge vs Christian
(Unforgiven 2001)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Edge, but if this match happened now, I'd root for Christian. He's too underrated.

Shawn Michaels vs Rob Van Dam - World Heavyweight Championship on Raw in December (I think) 2002.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RVD. Even though he's a spot monkey, RVD was always the exception that I liked. I don't really know why. Probably for having the best Frog Splash of all time. 

Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar - Survivor Series 2016


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Goldberg

CM Punk vs Randy Orton
(Wrestlemania 27)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs John Cena - WWE title match - MITB 2011

If I don't get the answer I'm expecting.....:lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Punk

No one with a hint of sanity is choosing Cena.

Batista vs JBL
(Summerslam 2005)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I guess JBL? I found them both boring as fuck, but JBL is better as a character and as a talker. 

Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins - Payback 2017.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rollins

Roman Reigns vs Batista
(Royal Rumble 2014 final 2)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista

Chris Jericho vs CM Punk - WrestleMania 28


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Batista & Undertaker vs John Cena & Shawn Michaels - No Way Out 2007


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Batista & Undertaker.

The Rock vs. The Big Show - No Way Out 2000 (#1 contenders match for the WWF Title)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Rock

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns - Battleground 2016


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

This good fella :ambrose4

Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles - Wrestlemania


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Shinsuke

Taker vs HHH - End of an Era match.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar - No Mercy 2003


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Undertaker.

The Dudley Boyz vs. T&A - Backlash 2000.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dudley Boyz

Santino Marella vs Daniel Bryan Final 2 - 2012 WHC Elimination Chamber Match


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Daniel Bryan.

Big Show vs. Shane McMahon - Backlash 2001 (Last Man Standing).


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shane

Edge vs Booker T
(Wrestlemania 18)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Edge

The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 25


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HBK

E&C vs Hardy Boyz
(No Mercy 1999)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hardys.

Royal Rumble 2015 Men's Match.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins
(HIAC 2014)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose 

Royal Rumble match - Royal Rumble 1992


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan

D Generation X vs Rated RKO - Cyber Sunday 2006


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rated RKO

Kane vs Big Show
(Backlash 2006)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kane.

CM Punk vs. Randy Orton - WrestleMania 27.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Kane - WrestleMania 28


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero - WrestleMania XX


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Undertaker vs Rob Van Dam - Vengeance 2001


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RVD

Edge vs Matt Hardy
(Raw Homecoming 2005)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge

Vince McMahon vs Ric Flair - Royal Rumble 2002


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Flair.

Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins - SummerSlam 2016


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins

Shane McMahon vs Kevin Owens - Hell in a Cell 2017


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shane McMahon

Cesaro vs The Miz - Payback 2016


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz

Rusev vs John Cena - Battleground 2017


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Didn't care. If you'd ask Wrestlemania - I'd say Rusev, he wasn't ruined there yet. 

Daniel Bryan vs The Miz vs John Morrison - Hell in a Cell 2010


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Morrison

Wade Barrett vs John Cena - Hell in a Cell 2010


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho - WWE Live from MSG Network Special


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Edge vs Chris Jericho - WrestleMania 26


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Braun Strowman vs Brock Lesnar - No Mercy 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman

Randy Orton vs Big Show - Survivor Series 2013


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> Braun Strowman
> 
> Randy Orton vs Big Show - Survivor Series 2013


Randy Orton

Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin - Gold Rush Tournament


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBK.

Brock Lesnar vs Triple H - SummerSlam 2012


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Chris Jericho vs Fandango - WrestleMania 29


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Y2J. I still find it ridiculous Fandango got a match with him. :lol

CM Punk vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 29


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

....


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Y2J. I still find it ridiculous Fandango got a match with him. :lol
> 
> CM Punk vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 29


^ going with this one, Punk

Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle - Lockdown 2008 aka MMA at its finest :banderas


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kurt Angle, mainly because I was, and still am an Angle mark. :mark:

Mankind vs. Triple H (w/ Chyna) vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin - Summerslam 1999 (WWF Championship w/ Jesse Ventura as special guest referee).


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Chris Jericho vs Dean Ambrose - Payback 2016


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris Jericho.

Brock Lesnar vs. Eddie Guerrero - No Way Out 2004 (WWE Championship).


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Guerrero 

AJ Styles vs Finn Balor TLC 2017


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eddie.

Edit: Ninja'd

AJ Styles.

Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle - WrestleMania XIX


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Eddie.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd
> 
> ...


Brock Lesnar

Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero vs Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Rey Mysterio & Edge - Survivor Series 2002


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge & Mysterio

Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
(Unforgiven 2006)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Johnny Nitro

Team Orton vs Team HHH - Survivor Series 2004


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Team Orton

Strike Force vs Demolition
(Wrestlemania 4)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was 1. ~______~

CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio - WWE Championship match - Survivor Series 2011


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I was 1. ~______~
> 
> CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio - WWE Championship match - Survivor Series 2011


OP never said anything about singles only matches so yeah.

CM Punk

Triple H vs Edge vs John Cena
(Backlash 2006)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> OP never said anything about singles only matches so yeah.
> 
> CM Punk
> 
> ...


Triple H

Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt - Summerslam 2014


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> OP never said anything about singles only matches so yeah.
> 
> CM Punk
> 
> ...


What do singles matches have to do with anything? I said I was 1 year old when the match came out, meaning I couldn't mark for either team. Which was intended to be a joke, but it's also true.

Edge

The great Bray Wyatt, of course.

Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan - Royal Rumble 2014


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

My bad misread it lol.

Bryan

Edge vs Jeff Hardy
(Royal Rumble 2009)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge

John Cena vs Lita No Holds Barred Match


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Lita.

Chyna vs. Ivory - Wrestlemania X-Seven (Women's Championship).


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chyna

AJ Styles RAW Debut vs Chris Jericho - 1/25/16


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Charlotte Flair vs. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch - WrestleMania 32


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Becky Lynch

Kevin Owens vs Goldberg 
Fastlane


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kevin Owens wens2

Sting/Luger/Macho Man vs The Outsiders (Hall/Nash/?) - Bash at the Beach 1996


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sting/Luger/Macho Man 

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Rusev - Fastlane 2018


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nakamura. 

Samoa Joe vs. Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt - Extreme Rules Fatal 5-Way


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Seth Rollins.

Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle - September 18, 2003 (60 minute Iron Man match for the WWE Championship).


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Kurt Angle

Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards - Best In The World '11


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt Angle

John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian - Vengeance 2005


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Shawn Michaels vs Hulk Hogan - Summerslam 2005


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBK. Was never a big Hulk fan, didn't grow up with him.

Undertaker Vs. The Rock Vs. Kurt Angle (Vengeance 2002)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker

Stunning Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat - Clash of the Champions 1994


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ricky Steamboat

CM Punk vs Vince McMahon No Holds Barred Match - RAW 10/8/12


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk 

Edge vs Chris Benoit - Backlash 2005


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Benoit.

John Cena vs Umaga - Royal Rumble 2007


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Big Show vs Kurt Angle vs John Cena - No Way Out 2004


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Always been an Angle mark, so Kurt. :mark:

John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels - RAW (23/4/2007).


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Punkamaniac said:


> Always been an Angle mark, so Kurt. :mark:
> 
> John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels - RAW (23/4/2007).


Shawn Michaels

Kanyon vs Buff Bagwell Judy Bagwell on a forklift match New Blood Rising 2000


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Kanyon

Buff Bagwell is shit.

WrestleMania XXVI - Streak vs Career Match

Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBK, but I knew Taker was gonna' win.

Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Micheals - Ladder Match - No Mercy 2008.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Triple H vs Ric Flair - Taboo Tuesday 2005


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Flair

Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
(Extreme Rules 2018)


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Ziggler (because he deserves it).

Undertaker vs Cena @ WM 34


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker

Should have allowed more offense from Cena though.

Royal Rumble 2018(Mens)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt 

Women's Royal Rumble 2018


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky(Want) Asuka(logic)

So probably Asuka

Test vs Scott Steiner
(Judgement Day 2003)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Want" is fine. Bray was not the logical choice.

Test

Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks - NXT Takeover: Unstoppable


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks

Asuka vs Sasha Banks - RAW 1/29/18


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Bobby Lashley vs Roman Reigns - Extreme Rules 2018


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lashley

Dean Ambrose vs Wade Barrett
(Fastlane 2015)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Ambrose

AJ Styles vs Rusev - Extreme Rules 2018


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs John Cena - Royal Rumble 2017


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Bray Wyatt vs John Cena WWE Title Match


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt

Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk vs John Cena - Hell in a Cell 2011


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alberto Del Rio

Rey Mysterio vs John Cena - Raw July 25 2011


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Rey Mysterio

TAKA Michinoku vs HHH


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit vs Triple H - WM XX


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> HHH
> 
> Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit vs Triple H - WM XX


Tough one...At the time, Michaels was my favourite but I loved Benoit going into the match. Probably Michaels, but I loved seeing Benoit win at the time, too.

Two Man Power Trip (Stone Cold & HHH) vs Chris Jericho and Chris Benoit


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Jericho and Benoit. I really kayfabe-hated the Power Trip, such assholes were those 2 fuckers, lol

The Rock vs Brock Lesnar - SummerSlam 2002


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

:lol

I was still a kid back then, and Austin was my favourite so, even though he teamed up with my most hated at the time (what a heel he was back then), I was one of the many who couldn't bring themselves to boo heel Austin 

Anyway, have to go with Rocky.

Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Angle & Benoit


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Edge & Rey Mysterio
Lesnar vs The Big Show Survivor Series 2002


----------



## theAmbrosedude (Oct 31, 2017)

Big Show.

Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns Battleground 2016


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ambrose :ambrose5

Shane McMahon vs The Undertaker - Wrestlemania 32


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Undertaker

Edge vs John Cena - Royal Rumble 2006


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Edge

Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels - WHC Ladder Match No Mercy 2008


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho, though I really wasn't into the product much in 2008.

Triple H vs Scott Steiner - Royal Rumble 2003


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably Triple H. Never liked Scott Steiner. 

2001 Men's Royal Rumble.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold

Taker vs HHH - WM X7


----------



## iced earth (Aug 29, 2017)

HHH

I wasn't that fond of American Badass, I liked Big Evil though 

Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle 
Wrestlemania


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Vengeance 2001 The Rock vs Stone Cold vs Chris Jericho WWF Championship Match.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

At that time I was rooting for The Rock. But in the coming months and years I really grew to appreciate Jericho, I think 2002-2003 Jericho became my all time favorite incarnation. 

Triple H vs Sheamus - WM26 (like anyone gave a damn about this match).


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Triple H. I hated Sheamus back then :lol

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns, Battleground 2016 (the 2 year anniversary of this match is coming up so why not?)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

That's easy. :ambrose3 I'm answering this question like the 4th time here btw. 

Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles - Backlash 2016, the biggest travesty.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Obviously 

Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor, Summerslam 2016


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seth Rollins

JBL vs Finlay - WrestleMania 24


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

What a random match, lol. I'd say Finlay, but is there any one person that cared? 

Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn (any WWE PPV singles match of their feud, and they had 2 on the main roster)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sami Zayn, for all of their matches :lol

On a similar vein...

Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor, Beast From The East (the one where Finn won the NXT title)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kevin Owens

Jericho vs Neville - Beast From The East


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Enzo and Cass vs Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho - SummerSlam 2016


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

KO and Jericho. I hated Enzo and Cass, extremely overrated.

Samoa Joe vs. Finn Bálor - NXT TakeOver: The End - Steel Cage.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe, apart from bodypaint which got old pretty fast imo, I'm not digging Balor. 

Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze - NXT TakeOver: Fatal 4-Way


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tyson Kidd

Wyatt Family vs Slater & Rhyno - TLC 2016


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Wyatt Family

Undertaker vs. Mankind - King of the Ring 1996


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mankind

Sting vs. Jake Roberts in a Coal Miner's Glove match - Halloween Havoc 1992


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sting

DX vs JeriShow - TLC 2009


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

JeriShow

Randy Orton vs Cody Rhodes vs Ted DiBiase - WM 26


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Kane - WM 28


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kane 


Kane vs Big Show vs Raven Mania XSeven


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kane.

Men's Royal Rumble 2011.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Drew vs Balor vs Roman from the last RAW.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drew (though none would be more preferable).

Drew McIntyre vs Andrade Alma's. Whichever takeover it was on.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

McIntyre

Daniel Bryan vs Santino Marella - Final 2 2012 WHC Elimination Chamber Match


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Daniel

Aleister Black vs Andrade Cien Almas - Takeover New Orleans


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Aleister Black

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho - WM 19


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho 

Edge vs Mick Foley - Wrestlemania 22


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
(GBF 2017)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

speaking of: 
Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte - Survivor Series 2017


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't give one single fuck.

AJ Styles vs Andrade Cien Almas - SmackDown, July 17'th, 2018


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Obviously Styles

Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton
(NOC 2013)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Triple H vs CM Punk - Night of Champions 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Brock Lesnar vs John Cena - Backlash 2003


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Didn't care. I'd say Brock if I have to make a choice. 

Samoa Joe vs Shinsuke Nakamura - either Takeover, or maybe steel cage on NXT if you want.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shinsuke Nakamura

The Rock vs Chris Jericho - Royal Rumble 2002


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Rock was my #1 at that time, but this was when I really started to dig Jericho's reign and character. Their segment on last SD before RR was so great, I started to feel bad for Chris, lol, so I started cheering him. 

Stone Cold vs The Rock - Wrestlemania 19


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Rock. He needed the win more than Stone Cold.

The Miz vs. John Cena - Over The Limit 2011 (I Quit match, WWE Championship).


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

2014 WWE WHC Elimination Chamber Match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Obviously Daniel Bryan :yes

Once In a Lifetime #2 Rock vs Cena WM 29


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

No one.

Sami Callihan vs Pentagon Jr - Slammiversary XVI


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Didn't watch it. Judging by the date of this post and the fact that there were no responses for so long - neither did anyone watch it. I guess Pentagon would've been my call. 

Sheamus vs Cesaro - best of seven series, who did you root for to win in the end?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sheamus

Sami Zayn vs Samoa Joe - Fastlane 2017


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sami Zayn, but I wasn't fooling myself with that, I knew Joe was winning. Eh, at least Sami put over someone good, not fucking Lashley and Reigns. 

WWF vs WCW and ECW - inaugural brawl at Invasion 2001


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Team WWF

Edge vs Mick Foley - WrestleMania 22


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Foley was so great in this feud, I really suspended my disbelief and legit wanted him to win, even though Edge desperately needed that win after being buried by Cena. 

Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Cesaro & Sheamus - SummerSlam 2017.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna say I was rooting for Dean and Seth, but I don't remember the context of the time. I may have wanted The Bar to win just so Dean could go to a higher spot on the card. :lol

Kevin Owens vs John Cena - Owens debut match. I'm not looking up the PPV, I think it was the show before MITB or something. Maybe Extreme Rules. It was his debut. Just vote for Owens and then we can move on. ~_~


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin Owens. Is there one person in the WORLD, who wanted Cena to win? :shrug

Undisputed Era vs SAnitY vs AOP - War Games Match on some Takeover in 2017.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undisputed Era

The Undertaker vs Kane - Bragging Rights 2010


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

CM Punk vs Kane - Backlash 2009


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk

Sheamus vs John Cena - TLC 2009


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena.

AJ Lee vs Paige, that match where Paige debuted and won the title.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

AJ Lee

Extreme Elimination Chamber ~ December to Dismember (2006): Big Show (C) vs Rob Van Dam vs Hardcore Holly vs Test vs CM Punk vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

CM Punk

Undertaker vs Kane vs SCSA Breakdown 98'


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve Austin

Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barret - Summerslam 2011


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Paige vs. AJ Lee - SummerSlam 2014


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige

Sheamus vs Triple H - WrestleMania 26


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Triple H

Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns - Battleground 2016


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins

The Revival vs DIY - NXT: Takeover Brooklyn II


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

DIY

Shawn Michaels vs SCSA WM XIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn

Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho - WrestleMania XIX


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Jericho

Jericho vs Owens


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jericho

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels Final 2 - 2007 Royal Rumble Match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn

Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart - WrestleMania X


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose - Summerslam 2014


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I was rooting for both, but more for Seth I think

Chris Jericho vs. Edge - WrestleMania XXVI


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Extreme Rules 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian

Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton - Extreme Rules 2015


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler - Extreme Rules 2018


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins

The Shield vs Undertaker, Kane, Daniel Bryan - RAW 2013


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker, Kane and Daniel Bryan

Charlotte Flair vs Asuka - WrestleMania 33


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair

Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk - WrestleMania 26


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton - WrestleMania 22


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Rey

Kurt Angle vs Mr. Anderson - Lockdown 10


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Angle

Taker vs Kane J-Day 1998


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Kane.

Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show - Wrestlemania X-Seven (Triple Threat Match, Hardcore Championship)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kane 

John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Triple H - Wrestlemania 24


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy - WrestleMania XXV


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Rusev vs John Cena - WrestleMania 31


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Randy Orton vs AJ Styles - SDLive 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins - Money in the Bank 2016


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins

John Cena vs Daniel Bryan - Summerslam 2013


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:bryan

*Usos vs New Day*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Which match? They had so many. 

Usos

Batista vs John Cena - SummerSlam 2008


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

WHC Championship Scramble Match - Unforgiven 2008
JBL vs Batista vs Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho. I was rooting originally for Punk actually, but they fucked him off the match for no reason. 

Drew McIntyre vs Andrade Cien Almas - some Takeover last year, where Drew got injured


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre

Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho - Roadblock (December 2016)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. The Rock - Royal Rumble 2002


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

Heath Slater & Rhyno vs The Usos - Backlash 2016


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I Got Kids

Stone Cold vs Triple H - 3 Stages of Hell / NWO '01


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Undertaker - WrestleMania X7


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Undertaker.

Triple H vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin - Survivor Series 2000 (No DQ Match).


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs. Bret Hart, Survivor Series '96


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Undertaker vs Bret Hart - Summerslam 1997


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Taker

Roman Reigns vs HHH WM32


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DELITE said:


> Taker
> 
> Roman Reigns vs HHH WM32


*Neither. Kayfabe was dead for this match/feud.

Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe FIGHT WITHOUT HONOR ROH FINAL BATTLE 2014*


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Shibata/Okada Sakura Genesis 2017

(if you don't watch NJPW - Roman Reigns vs John Cena No Mercy 2017)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

DELITE said:


> Shibata/Okada Sakura Genesis 2017


Watched the match after it happened. Knew the result beforehand.



> (if you don't watch NJPW - Roman Reigns vs John Cena No Mercy 2017)


John Cena

Austin Aries vs Neville - WrestleMania 33


----------



## Richard.DK (Aug 9, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Watched the match after it happened. Knew the result beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neville!

Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog - One Night Only 1997


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Neville vs Chris Jericho - Beast From The East


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jericho

Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper, WM VIII


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Aleister Black vs Adam Cole - NXT Takeover: Philadelphia


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Adam Cole (I guess... since I haven't watched the match and not planning to do so... but whatever)

Summerslam 1997 - Undertaker vs. Bret Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Undertaker vs Edge - WrestleMania XXIV


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Bret Hart
> 
> Undertaker vs Edge - WrestleMania XXIV


Undertaker

Flair vs Steamboat Wrestlewar 89


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Steamboat

Steve Austin vs. Chris Benoit, Smackdown May 2001


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve Austin

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe vs Braun Strowman - Summerslam 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman

Brock Lesnar vs Braun Strowman - No Mercy 2017


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Braun

Ric Flair vs. Vader, Starrcade '93


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho - Unforgiven 2008


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Kevin Nash vs Triple H - TLC 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

CM Punk vs Triple H - Night of Champions 2011


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk 

Kane and Big Show vs Carlito and Chris Masters - WrestleMania 22


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carlito & Chris Masters

The Miz & Morrison vs Carlito & Primo - WrestleMania XXV


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz & John Morrison

John Cena vs The Miz vs John Morrison - Extreme Rules 2011


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

John Morrison. Despite being so bad on the mic, I kinda looked passed that with Morrison, always wanted him to progress and be a star. 

Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor vs The Miz - Wrestlemania 34


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins

2009 WHC Elimination Chamber Match - No Way Out 2009
(John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Edge vs Rey Mysterio vs Mike Knox vs Kane)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mike Knox, WOW :lol 

I was rooting for Chris Jericho, but was fine with Edge winning.

Elimination Chamber 2017 (Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles vs John Cena vs Bray Wyatt vs Baron Corbin vs The Miz).


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bray Wyatt

Summerslam 1998 - Steve Austin (c) vs. The Undertaker


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold

Bret Hart vs Stone Cold - Wrestlemania 13


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret

Kane vs. John Cena - Royal Rumble 2012


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan - Royal Rumble


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Both, but more for Bray because I wanted him to get a win over a huge star. Still love them both.

CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan - Money in the Bank 2012


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Punk

Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler - TLC '14


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler

The Miz vs Bryan - NOC 2010


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bryan 

Big Van Vader vs. Cactus Jack, Texas Death match - WCW Halloween Havoc 1993


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vader

Undertaker vs Diesel - WM 12


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker

James Ellsworth vs. AJ Styles - SmackDown, October 18, 2016


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

James Ellsworth

Asuka vs. Nikki Cross, Last Woman Standing Match - NXT 6/28/2017


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Randy Orton vs Rusev - Summerslam 2017


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Rusev. This was such a disaster I totally forgot it existed. 

Shane McMahon vs Kevin Owens - Hell in a Cell 2017


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Owens

Roman Reigns vs Robert Lashley - Extreme Rules 2018


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lashley

Christian vs Alberto Del Rio - Extreme Rules 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs Sheamus - Vengeance 2011


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Christian

Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan - Extreme Rules 2012


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Sheamus vs Zack Ryder WWE Championship - RAW 2010


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sheamus

Dolph Ziggler vs Edge - Smackdown 600


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler

Dolph Ziggler vs John Cena - TLC 2012


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler

Cody Rhodes vs The Big Show - Wrestlemania 28


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Show

WHC Elimination Chamber Match - New Years Revolution 2005


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Batista

Royal Rumble 2015


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Asuka vs Ember Moon (Orlando)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka

CM Punk vs The Miz vs Alberto Del Rio - TLC 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Miz

Neville vs Wade Barrett - King of the Ring 2015


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Wade Barrett

Chris Jericho vs Edge - Wrestlemania 26


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Royal Rumble Match 2008


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

The Miz vs John Cena - WrestleMania 27


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Batista vs Eddie Guerrero - No Mercy 2005


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero 

Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels - WrestleMania 21


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Kurt Angle

Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada - Sakura Genesis 17


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kazuchika Okada

Sheamus vs Orton vs Jericho vs Del Rio - Over the Limit 2012


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Shane McMahon vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 32


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shane :shrug I was curious where they'd go with it. Silly of me, I know. 

Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens vs Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon - WM 34


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon

Rusev vs Roman Reigns - Hell in a Cell 2016


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Rusev even though everyone and their dug knew Roman _had_ to win.

Nikki Cross vs. Shayna Baszler - NXT Takeover Chicago II (NXT Women's Championship).


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cross

Money in The Bank Ladder Match - WrestleMania 25


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I had to look up who was even in it.. Christian. 

Money in The Bank Ladder Match - WrestleMania 22


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho. 

Booker T vs Triple H - WM 19


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

....


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch @ WWE Evolution


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Both. Just wanted a great match and it was.

DX vs Brothers of Destruction at Crown Jewel


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Brothers of Destruction.



Hornswoggle vs El Torito Extreme Rules 2014


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Horsnwoggle

Dolph Ziggler vs Edge - Royal Rumble 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler 

Drew McIntyre vs Bobby Roode - NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre

Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 26


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels 

Randy Orton vs Jinder Mahal vs Rusev vs Bobby Roode - WM 34


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rusev

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Rock - Wrestlemania 17


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

Shawn Michaels vs Edge vs Randy Orton - RAW 2/5/07


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn

Paul Bearer's Undertaker vs. Ted DiBiase's Undertaker - SummerSlam 1994


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Paul Bearer's Undertaker

Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles - SD 11/13/18


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura - WrestleMania 34


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AJ

Brian Pillman vs. Goldust - SummerSlam 1997


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brian Pillman

John Cena vs Edge - Backlash 2009


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Edge

King of the Ring 1996 - The Undertaker vs. Mankind


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I didn't watch it live, but when I watched it on the Network, obviously Mankind.

Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker at WM 26


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor - SummerSlam 2016


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seth Rollins

Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg SS 2016


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rollins. Although, I was fine with Balor winning.

Edit: :Brock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair

Bray Wyatt vs Luke Harper - SD 2017


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt

CM Punk vs. The Miz - Cyber Sunday 2007


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

CM Punk

Big Bossman vs. Mr. Perfect - Wrestlemania VII


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Perfect

Asuka vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair - TLC 2018


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:asuka 

Brock vs Undertaker (Mania 30)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I got so worried when I saw you post, and then I remembered you're Donnie. ~___~ I'm never gonna get used to this.

BTW, I watched that WALTER vs Timothy Thatcher match you gave me to watch and it was awesome. I thought I wouldn't be into it because the first few minutes was very slow and on the mat, and then they just beat the SHIT out of each other. :hb

Undertaker

Triple H vs Scott Steiner - Royal Rumble 2003


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:lmao Sorry Pyro 

Scotty Steiner

:eddie vs JBL (Juudgment Day 04)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not your fault, don't worry about it. I mean, it IS your fault, because you shouldn't have won that award, but you know what I mean.

JBL. I loved his character and his mic skills.

DIY vs The Revival - NXT Takeover: Brooklyn


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Revival. 

#DIY vs Revival (2/3 falls) 

WALTER vs Tim :banderas. Yeah, his mat work is that very old school type that take a moment to get to its intended destination. but once he starts throwing bombs :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna look up more of his matches. Supposedly there's ones that are much better than that. I'm into the way he works. I saw him chopping with Ishii, who's a really brutal guy, and he was making Ishii's chops look soft. 

The only problem with that DIY/Revival match to me is that The Revival won. I wanted to see them win. They won in Toronto and I didn't think that match was nearly as good, even though a lot of people thought it was better. I wasn't on edge the whole time like I was in that last match. 

Elimination Chamber 2017 WWE Championship match - Bray Wyatt, AJ Styles, John Cena, The Miz, Baron Corbin, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose - TLC 2014


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Osprey. Devlin. Ishii. MiSu. Are the 4 you should check out, each one is amazing. 

AJ (I wanted him to get that belt back, and not have to face Shane) 

HHH vs Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How could you, Donnie? You choose Bray Wyatt.

I don't think I can watch that Ospreay one without getting furious. I'll try it, but I hate workers like him. Maybe it'll be fun to see him get destroyed. Does WALTER win or lose that match? I don't want to watch Ospreay win.

Triple H. 

Asuka vs Bayley - NXT Womens Championship: NXT Takeover: Dallas


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

WALTER murders him. 

I know, but AJ 

Bayley because I wanted the reign to last a little longer. Amazing match, though. 

Neville vs Zayn (R-Evolution)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sami Zayn! 










I've entered this thread at the right time, I see  


Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles - TLC 2018.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The GOAT :bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins - Raw 2015


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan. 

The Shield vs The Pack lol): Braun, McIntyre, Ziggler. Whichever show you like, it's either that Australia PPV or some RAW in 2018.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> WALTER murders him.
> 
> I know, but AJ
> 
> ...


Oh, Donnie, you're losing favor with me big time. Asuka never loses, Donnie. Ever. She's the greatest wrestler of all time. THE STREAK, DONNIE. THE STREAK. Think of the big picture.

Thanks for letting me know that WALTER murders him, though. Hopefully I can stand him goofing off in amongst that.

The Shield

Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt - Royal Rumble 2014

Already mad.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This is a hard one. Bray was amazing back then, clearly a better villain than Randy Orton and The Authority. I was happy when he won because he got a victory over DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN and the loss didn't affect Bryan, so let's say Bray.

Dean Ambrose vs. Kevin Owens - TLC 2015


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:agree:

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns vs Big Cass - Universal championship, Raw


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

wens3 

See, back in your favour

The Rock vs Stone Cold (Mania 19)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rooting for Owens isn't as important as rooting for Asuka, Donnie. I'm still disappointed you wanted Bayley to break the streak. Even WWE made a better decision than that, and that's saying something.

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Triple H - No Way Out 2001, 3 Stages Of Hell


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

My booking is GOAT :bayley 

Austin. I wanted HHH to die for what he did. 

Undertaker vs CM Punk (Mania)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You've proven otherwise. :asuka

CM Punk. 

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins - Money In The Bank 2016


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose.

John Cena vs Damien Sandow for the WHC - RAW 2013


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damien Sandow. FUCK. :no:

Second biggest waste of potential in WWE history behind Asuka. He really had something.

Asuka vs Charlotte Flair - WrestleMania 34


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka. She's the only star in women's division worth paying attention to.

CM Punk vs The Rock - Royal Rumble 2013


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk. 

Johny Gargano vs Aleister Black - Takeover Wargames 2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

3jp1 said:


> Asuka. She's the only star in women's division worth paying attention to.







Johnny Gargano

Daniel Bryan vs John Cena - WWE Championship - SummerSlam 2013


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Daniel Bryan.

Kurt Angle vs Rey Mysterio vs Randy Orton for the world title - Wrestlemania 22


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

Rey Mysterio

Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper - Wrestlemania VIII


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart - SummerSlam 1994


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart

Batista vs King Booker (SS 2006)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Batista. I was 13, I liked the good guys haha.

The first ever Money in the Bank match at WrestleMania 21


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian 

Asuka vs Sasha Banks, January 29, 2018


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka

First Women's Money in the Bank


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I didn't care at all. I probably would have picked Charlotte gun to my head, just to legitimise the match since it was the first. I had no interest in Becky back then

2011 Royal Rumble


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk and Wade Barrett. 

Andrade Cien Almas vs Johny Gargano - TakeOver: Philadelphia.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Cien

Team Cena vs The Nexus - Summerslam 2010


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Nexus


Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane - Evolution


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I had no interest in Becky back then


And then magically.....poof? There's no difference. Everybody else who likes Becky already did. This is not Husky Harris turning into Bray Wyatt or The Ringmaster turning into Stone Cold, Becky Lynch is exactly the same performer, just with a permanent scowl on her face. You should be on our side. Come back to the losing team, we'd love to have you.

Shayna Baszler. I'd rather Kairi stay on NXT because unlike Asuka, I don't care if Kairi becomes successful. I just want to see her work her magic in the ring, which she can on NXT and can't on the main roster. 

Samoa Joe vs Brock Lesnar - Great Balls Of Fire


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And then magically.....poof? There's no difference. Everybody else who likes Becky already did. This is not Husky Harris turning into Bray Wyatt or The Ringmaster turning into Stone Cold, Becky Lynch is exactly the same performer, just with a permanent scowl on her face. You should be on our side. Come back to the losing team, we'd love to have you.
> 
> Shayna Baszler. I'd rather Kairi stay on NXT because unlike Asuka, I don't care if Kairi becomes successful. I just want to see her work her magic in the ring, which she can on NXT and can't on the main roster.
> 
> Samoa Joe vs Brock Lesnar - Great Balls Of Fire


She just never did anything for me. I didn't hate her like you do, she was just _there._ I had no reason to care about her, she never spoke, she was barely on tv, and when she was she was 50/50 booking like everybody else. I wasn't even watching the product for a lot of the time before her popularity exploded. I thought of her as "the one horsewoman I'd fuck" and that was it. The one friend I have who actually watches wrestling told me to check her out in September, as you can imagine my reaction was "why would I possibly give a shit about Becky Lynch?" and he told me to just watch a few youtube videos post heel turn, so I did, and I was impressed. I started watching her segments on youtube every week while still not watching the shows, then I started actually watching the show again and posting on here regular around the time she got bloodied up on Raw, Bryan turned around that time too, so it was 2 reasons for me to actually give a shit about WWE again. I never liked womens wrestling, at all, I would watch Asuka's takeover matches, because her style is so different and I enjoy it, other than that though, nothing, until Becky.

I wasn't watching at the time, but I was reading results, and I definitely wanted Joe to win.

The Rock vs,. John Cena - WrestleMania 27 (the first one)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The first one was at WM 28.

Anyway, it was The Rock.

Chris Jericho vs Edge - WM 26


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Honestly neither. 

Yokozuna or Bret Hart - WMIX


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bret Hart

Rock vs. Jericho, Royal Rumble 2002


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho

The Dudley Boyz vs. Billy Kidman, Paul London and Rey Mysterio - SummerSlam 2004


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Billy Kidman, Paul London and Rey Mysterio

Triple H vs Edge vs Jeff Hardy - Armageddon 2008


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jeff

Lita vs. Mickie James - Survivor Series 2006


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James

Charlotte vs Sasha Banks - Roadblock -End of the Line


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss - TLC 2016


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss

John Cena vs Roman Reigns - No Mercy 2017


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Cena.

Batista v Mysterio - Survivor Series 2009


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio

Undertaker vs The Great Khali - Judgment Day 2006


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Neither


Kurt Angle vs Stone Cold Steve Austin - Unforgiven 2001


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kurt Angle. I was so into the Angle babyface run, loved it. He was great, shame they turned him back like a month after that. 

Speaking of 2001: 

Chris Jericho vs The Rock (WCW Championship) - No Mercy 2001


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Rock

King of the Ring 1996 - Shawn Michaels (c) vs. The British Bulldog


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bulldog.

Kane vs Triple H Judgment Day 01


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane

Kane vs. Undertaker - Unforgiven: In Your House


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kane

Extreme Elimination Chamber - December to Dismember


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Test


Backlash 2004 - Chris Benoit vs Triple H vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs. Sycho Sid - Royal Rumble 1997


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sid. Always hated Michaels.

First ever Women's Chamber.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mandy Rose

Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin - Survivor Series 1996


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Steve Austin

Rey Mysterio vs King Booker - Great American Bash 2006


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rey Mysterio

Shawn Michaels, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, Jeff Jarrett and Diesel vs. The 1-2-3 Kid, The British Bulldog, Fatu, Razor Ramon and Sione - Survivor Series 1994


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither featured people I enjoyed at the time. I'll go with whoever was against HBK.

Royal Rumble match 2001.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Drew Carey













































































Just kidding


The Rock


Cactus Jack vs Triple H in Hell in a Cell - No Way Out 2000


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Ruby Riott vs Charlotte Flair - Fastlane 2018


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Randy Orton vs Bobby Roode - Fastlane 2018


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Didn't really care.

If I had to choose, Orton I guess.

Ronda Rousey vs Sasha Banks - Royal Rumble 2019


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rousey


Womens Elimination Chamber match 2019


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bayley and Sasha Banks

The Shield vs Corbin/McIntyre/Lashley - Fastlane 2019


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Had no rooting interest and hope to not see any of these people again.


Alexa Bliss (c) vs Sasha Banks vs Bayley vs Emma vs Nia Jax - WWE No Mercy 2017


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bliss

Mysterio vs Angle vs Orton - WrestleMania 22


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rey

Bray Wyatt vs. Randy Orton - No Mercy 2016


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Samoa Joe vs Sami Zayn - Fastlane 2017


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe 

Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler - Evolution


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Jinder Mahal - SummerSlam 2017


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn right. 

Shinsuke.

Lawrence Taylor vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - WrestleMania XI


----------



## MaverickThomas (Mar 19, 2019)

Bam Bam Bigelow 

Cedric Alexander vs Mustafa Ali - Wrestlemania 34


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cedric Alexander

Kofi Kingston vs Christian IC Championship - SD 2010


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Christian

The Miz (c) vs John Cena - Wrestlemania 27


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Vacant because I hated them both

Kane and X-Pac vs. Undertaker and Big Show - SummerSlam 1999


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

None


C.M. Punk vs Daniel Bryan - Over the Limit 2012


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk

AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura
(Money in the Bank 2018)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

John Cena vs Batista - WrestleMania 26


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:cena. No apologies.

The Brain Busters vs. Strike Force - WrestleMania V


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Strike Force

Randy Savage vs Ricky Steamboat
(WrestleMania 3)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Savage of course.....

Royal Rumble '17


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt

British Bulldog vs. Bret Hart - SummerSlam '92


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart

John Cena vs Booker T
(SummerSlam 2004)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

John Cena

Trish Stratus vs Mickie James - Wrestlemania 22


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mickie James

The Rock vs Stone Cold
(WrestleMania 19)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock

Kurt Angle vs The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Triple H vs The Undertaker vs Rikishi (Hell in a Cell) - Armageddon 2000


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
(Unforgiven 2002)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker

Trish Stratus vs. Lita - New Year's Revolution 2005


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Trish Stratus

Nikki Bella (c) vs Charlotte - Night of Champions 2015


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Charlotte

Owen Hart and Yokozuna vs. The Smoking Gunns - WrestleMania XI


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Owen Hart and Yokozuna 

Hollywood Hogan vs The Warrior - Halloween Havoc 1998


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Warrior

Kane vs. Vader - Over the Edge: In Your House


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane.

Ken Shamrock vs The Rock
(Royal Rumble 1998)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock


*Hell in a Cell match for the World Heavyweight Championship
*
Mark Henry (c) vs Randy Orton - Hell in a Cell 2011


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns - SummerSlam 2014


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Viper.

That match had the smoothest scoop slam ever.










Kofi Kingston vs. Daniel Bryan - Wrestlemania 35


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan - WrestleMania 28


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

:asuka vs. :bayley - NXT Takeover: Dallas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:bayley (But I knew she was dropping the title. Great match and finish though)

Drew McIntyre vs Roman Reigns - WrestleMania 35


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drew. :lauren

In truth though, I was so apathetic to that match, I hardly cared.

Charlotte vs. Sasha vs. Becky - WrestleMania 32


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:becky

Kane vs. Rey Mysterio - SummerSlam 2010


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

If I had to choose between the 2, Kane

*Smackdown Women's Championship Match*
Naomi (c) vs Charlotte - Smackdown 4/25/17


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Charlotte

Torrie Wilson vs. Dawn Marie - No Mercy 2002


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Torrie Wilson

*Divas Championship Match*
A.J. Lee (c) vs Nikki Bella - Survivor Series 2014


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AJ

Chris Jericho vs. Christian - Unforgiven 2004


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian


Chris Jericho vs Triple H - WrestleMania 18


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jericho.

Dean Ambrose, Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Chris Jericho, Kevin Owens, and Sami Zayn - Money in the Bank 2016


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean. The right guy won.

Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler - SummerSlam 2016


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dolph.

Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
(WrestleMania 5)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Savage

Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan - Royal Rumble 2014


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Dolph Ziggler vs CM Punk - Royal Rumble 2012


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

CM Punk

MITB cash in for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship
John Cena (c) vs Damien Sandow - Raw 10/28/13


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sandow. :mj2

CM Punk vs John Cena - MITB 2011


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

C.M. Punk

*Title Unification Match*
Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Champion) vs Chris Jericho (WCW Championship) - Vengeance 2001


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Y2J

Kane vs. Randy Orton - WrestleMania XXVIII


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs John Cena - SummerSlam 2009


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Orton

Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
(One Night Stand 2005)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eddie

Jeff Hardy vs. Edge - Raw: August 21, 2006


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge


Ric Flair vs Carlito - Unforgiven 2005


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Eddie Guerrero - King of the Ring 2002


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eddie

Owen Hart vs. Razor Ramon - King of the Ring 1994


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Razor, But if I was my age now I'd be pulling for Owen.

Bret Hart vs Diesel
(Royal Rumble 1995)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret

Shawn Michaels vs. Jeff Jarrett - In Your House 2


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HBK by far.

Asuka vs Charlotte Flair
(WrestleMania 34)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

John Cena vs Rusev - WrestleMania 31


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rusev

Team Cena vs. Team Authority - Survivor Series 2014


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Team Authority becauae of Rusev and Mark Henry

WWE Women's Championship
Mickie James vs Lita (c) - Survivor Series 2006


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James

Kane vs. Rob Van Dam - SummerSlam 2003


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kane

C.M. Punk vs The Shield in a 3-on-1 Handicap Match - TLC 2013


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk.

Chris Jericho vs Batista
(Vengeance 2004)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho

Title vs Career for the Intercontinental Championship

The Miz (c) vs Dolph Ziggler - No Mercy 2016


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz

Chris Jericho vs Seth Rollins - Roadblock (December 2016)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho

Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy in an Extreme Rules Match - Wrestlemania 25


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy - Hell in a Cell 2018


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jeff Hardy.

Elimination Chamber match
(Survivor Series 2002)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Winner










Trish Stratus vs. Victoria vs. Jacqueline - Armageddon 2002


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Trish Stratus


The Wyatt Family vs The Shield - Elimination Chamber 2014


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Both. Let's say The Wyatt Family.

Owen Hart and the British Bulldog vs. Mankind and Vader - WrestleMania 13


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I have no preference. Mankind and Vader I guess.


Chris Jericho and Christian vs Trish Stratus and Lita - Armageddon 2003


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish and Lita

Edge vs. Randy Orton - Vengeance 2004


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge.

The Rock vs Chris Jericho
(Royal Rumble 2002)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Jeff Hardy vs. Johnny Nitro - Unforgiven 2006


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jeff Hardy.

John Cena vs JBL
(Royal Rumble 2009)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena (only because I didn't want JBL going into WM as a world champion)

Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose - Battleground 2016


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose

Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz - SummerSlam 2014


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz

Chris Jericho vs Edge - WrestleMania 26


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Rob Can Dam vs John Cena
(One Night Stand 2006)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

John Cena


Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins - Payback 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins

Samoa Joe vs Sami Zayn - Fastlane 2017


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe

*Winner Take All (WWF Title, IC Title, Tag Team Titles)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin (c - WWF) and Triple H (c - IC) vs. Kane and The Undertaker(c - Tag Team) - Backlash 2001


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane and Undertaker

Kane vs. Daniel Bryan - Extreme Rules 2014


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Ricochet vs AJ Styles - Extreme Rules 2019


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AJ

CM Punk vs. Brock Lesnar - SummerSlam 2013


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk. And by the way this is probably my favorite wrestling match of all time. 

Seth Rollins vs AJ Styles - MITB 2019


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

Elias vs Seth Rollins - Money in the Bank 2018


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seth Rollins

Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
(Summerslam 2017)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Kurt Angle vs Drew McIntyre - RAW 2018


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Drew McIntyre 

Triple H vs Sting - Wrestlemania 31


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns - WrestleMania 31


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seth Rollins

Brock Lesnar vs Finn Balor - Royal Rumble '19


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Aleister Black vs Cesaro - Extreme Rules 2019


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Seth Rollins
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs Finn Balor - Royal Rumble '19


Brock

Savage/Luger/Sting vs The Outsiders Bash at the Beach 96


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Aleister Black

Savage/Luger/Sting 

CM Punk vs Randy Orton - Wrestlemania 27


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CM Punk

Dolph Ziggler vs. John Cena - TLC 2012


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolph Ziggler

Drew McIntyre vs Roman Reigns - WrestleMania 35


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drew

The Wyatt Family vs. The Shield - Elimination Chamber 2014


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Shield

Kane vs The Undertaker - Hell in a Cell 2010


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane

Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H - SummerSlam 2002


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair - MITB 2019


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky

Dean Ambrose vs. Kevin Owens - Royal Rumble 2016


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably Dean Ambrose since it was for the IC title and I wouldn't have wanted Owens near it. I don't remember the full circumstances. 

Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan - Royal Rumble 2014


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


> This is a hard one. Bray was amazing back then, clearly a better villain than Randy Orton and The Authority. I was happy when he won because he got a victory over DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN and the loss didn't affect Bryan, so let's say Bray.


Sami Zayn vs. Braun Strowman (Falls Count Anywhere) - Raw, May 13, 2019


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens - Battleground 2016


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SZ

Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre - Raw, December 3, 2018


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre

Braun Strowman vs Kevin Owens - SummerSlam 2018


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

KO

Kane vs. Seth Rollins - Raw, October 12, 2015


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Mark Henry vs Randy Orton - Night of Champions 2011


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mark Henry

*
WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs Mark Henry - Money in the Bank 2013


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mark Henry 

The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar - SummerSlam 2015


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. CM Punk - WrestleMania 29


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Shawn Michaels vs John Cena - WrestleMania 23


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn

Evolution vs. The Dudley Boyz - Royal Rumble 2004


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Evolution


_*
Winner Takes All in a 5-on-5 elimination match
*_

*Team WWF* (Chris Jericho, Big Show, Kane, The Rock and The Undertaker) 
Vs.
*The Alliance* (Booker T, Kurt Angle, Rob Van Dam, Shane McMahon and Stone Cold Steve Austin)

Survivor Series 2001


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team WWF

Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair - WrestleMania XXIV


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels 

John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Triple H - WrestleMania 24


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Undertaker WrestleMania 21


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Orton

*
WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee (c) vs Paige - Raw 4/7/14


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Paige

AJ Lee vs. Paige - Battleground 2014


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

Paige

HHH vs Goldberg Survivor Series 2003


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Dolph Ziggler - RAW 2016


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Triple H

Chris Jericho vs Fandango - Wrestlemania 29


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Mark Henry vs Ryback - WrestleMania 29


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mark Henry


2016 Royal Rumble for the WWE Championship


1. Roman Reigns (c)
2. Rusev
3. AJ Styles
4. Tyler Breeze
5. Curtis Axel
6. Chris Jericho
7. Kane
8. Goldust
9. Ryback
10. Kofi Kingston
11. Titus O'Neil
12. R-Truth
13. Luke Harper
14. Stardust
15. Big Show
16. Neville
17. Braun Strowman
18. Kevin Owens
19. Dean Ambrose
20. Sami Zayn
21. Erick Rowan
22. Mark Henry
23. Brock Lesnar
24. Jack Swagger
25. The Miz
27. Bray Wyatt
28. Dolph Ziggler
29. Sheamus
30. Triple H


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho. One of them should've won. Dean eliminating HHH and becoming a dual champion would've been huge.

Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper - TLC 2014


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dolph Ziggler.

Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt
(MITB 2015)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray

Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H - WrestleMania XXX


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H










Kevin Owens vs John Cena - Money In The Bank 2015


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens

The Miz vs Daniel Bryan - SummerSlam 2018


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins
(WrestleMania 31)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Orton

Floyd Mayweather vs The Big Show - Wrestlemania 24


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Show

Ambrose vs Reigns vs Rollins - Battleground 2016


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ambrose

Kane vs. Undertaker - WrestleMania XIV


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kane

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match*
C.M. Punk (c) vs The Undertaker in a submission match - WWE Breaking Point 2009


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Undertaker

Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho - The Bash 2009


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho 

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H - SummerSlam 2002


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Royal Rumble 2003 match?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho

The Rock vs The Hurricane - Raw 3/10/03


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

John Cena vs Zack Ryder US Championship - RAW 2015


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

John Cena

*
Ladder match for the vacant WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena vs Bray Wyatt vs Cesaro vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus - _Money in the Bank 2014_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Sheamus vs John Cena - TLC 2009


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

John Cena

*
Fatal Four Way Elimination Match for the vacant WWE Universal Championship
*
Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns vs Big Cass - _Raw 8/29/16_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens

AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens - SummerSlam 2017


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kevin Owens

*WWF Women's Championship*
Chyna (c) vs Lita - _Judgment Day 2001_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chyna

Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy - WrestleMania 25


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Not big on either, but if I had to chose between the 2, Matt Hardy I guess.


*#1 Contenders match for the Undisputed WWF Championship*
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker - _Backlash 2002_


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker

The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Brian Pillman, Jim Neidhart and The British Bulldog) vs. Goldust, Ken Shamrock, Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Legion of Doom (Animal and Hawk) (In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Hart Foundation

Melina vs McCool - Night of Champions 2009


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Melina


Bray Wyatt vs Ryback - Payback 2015


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Big Guy









.....and by that I mean Bray Wyatt.

Daniel Bryan vs John Cena - SummerSlam 2013


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bryan obviously

Bryan vs. Batista vs. Orton, WM30


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bryan.

The Rock vs Goldberg
(Backlash 2003)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

Randy Orton vs Christian - Summerslam 2011


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton. My favourite match of all-time :mark

The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar - SummerSlam 2015


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Brock.

Team Angle vs Los Guerreros
(Backlash 2003)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Los Guerreros


*WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs Chris Jericho vs Christian - Vengeance 2005


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Christian 

Edge vs Batista night of champions '07


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge

Jeff Hardy vs HHH vs Edge - Armageddon 2008


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman - Fastlane 2017


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Braun Strowman

Dean Ambrose vs The Undertaker - Smackdown 4/26/13


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker

Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Balor - SummerSlam 2019


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Balor

CM Punk vs Ryback - Hell in a Cell 2012


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Punk

CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan - Over the Limit 2012


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Goldberg vs Dolph Ziggler - Summerslam 2019


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolph Ziggler

The Miz and R-Truth vs The Rock and John Cena - Survivor Series 2011


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock to pin Miz or Truth.
The Miz to pin Cena.
Cena or Truth can pin each other.

I have no preference but if I had to chose a team The Rock and Cena I guess.


*
WWF Championship*
The Rock vs Mankind - _Raw 1/4/99_


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mankind

Bret Hart vs. Isaac Yankem - SummerSlam 1995


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Daniel Bryan vs Batista BTC Challenge - RAW 2010


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan

Goldust vs. Brian Pillman - SummerSlam 1997


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Brian Pillman

The shield vs the wyatt family elimination chamber 2014


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shield

Reigns vs Murphy - SD


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Murphy 


*Title vs Mask Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (c) vs Kane - _Raw 6/23/03_


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kane

Gillberg vs Shane Mcmahon - heat 1999


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gillberg


*Money in the Bank ladder match
*
Mr. Kennedy, CM Punk, Edge, Finlay, Jeff Hardy, King Booker, Randy Orton and Matt Hardy - _Wrestlemania 23_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens - Payback 2017


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose - WM 32


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean

Sasha Banks and Bayley vs Carmella and Naomi vs Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville vs Nia Jax and Tamina vs The IIconics vs The Riott Squad for the Women's Tag Team Championship - Elimination Chamber 2019


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The IIconics


*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Seth Rollins (c) vs Sting - _Night of Champions 2015_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sting

CM Punk vs The Miz vs Del Rio - TLC 2011


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

CM Punk

Alicia Fox vs Eve Torres (c) vs Maryse vs Gail Kim for the Divas Championship - Fatal 4-Way


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Eve Torres or Maryse

Kevin Owens vs Cesaro - Summerslam 2015


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cesaro

Rock vs Big Show vs Mankind vs Triple H WrestleMania 2000


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Undertaker vs Edge - One Night Stand 2008


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker

Bret Hart vs. Undertaker - SummerSlam 1997


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bret Hart, because he did a pretty cool gimmick back then. 

Triple H vs Roman Reigns - WM 32 I think.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Triple H

Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - Badd Blood: In Your House


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Jeff Hardy vs CM Punk - Night of Champions 2009


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

C.M. Punk

Tazz vs Kurt Angle - Royal Rumble 2000


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Kurt angle 

Undertaker V Shawn Michaels

Streak V Career Wrestlemania


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Torrie Wilson vs. Dawn Marie - Royal Rumble 2003


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Torrie Wilson

*WWE Universal Championship*
Kevin Owens (c) vs Braun Strowman - Raw 1/30/17


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

KO

Dolph Ziggler vs. Kaval - Survivor Series 2010


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolph Ziggler

Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger - WrestleMania 29


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Neither.

But if I had to choose, Jack Swagger.

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship contract*
Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow, Antonio Cesaro, Cody Rhodes, Dean Ambrose, Fandango, Jack Swagger - Money In The Bank 2013


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wade Barrett

Randy Orton vs Rusev - Hell in a Cell 2017


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev

*
No.1 Contenders' Tag Team Championship Tournament Semi Finals Match*
Enzo and Cass vs The Dudley Boyz - Raw 4/18/16


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Enzo & Cass

Enzo & Cass vs Hardy Boyz vs Cesaro & Sheamus vs Gallows & Anderson - WM 33


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Hardy Boyz

The Undertaker vs Triple H - WrestleMania 28


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Cesaro & Sheamus, I kinda dug The Bar. 

Edit: damn you ninja. Undertaker. 

Jinder Mahal vs Shinsuke Nakamura - SummerSlam 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jinder Mahal

John Cena vs AJ Styles - Money in the Bank 2016


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Cena

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Samoa Joe - NXT Takeover: Toronto


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe


Team SD vs Team RAW Survivor Series 2018


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Women's: Raw
Men's: SmackDown

The Miz vs Baron Corbin - Survivor Series 2017


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Baron Corbin

Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane - Evolution


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kairi Sane.

Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair
(Bad Blood 2003)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shawn Michaels

Goldberg vs Chris Jericho - Bad Blood 2003


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

John Cena vs AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt vs The Miz vs Baron Corbin - Elimination Chamber 2017


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz

The Rock vs Eddie Guerrero - Raw 7/22/02


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Rock

Chyna vs Ivory wrestlemania 17


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chyna

*WWE Raw Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss (c) vs Mickie James - Tables, Ladders, & Chairs 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James

The Miz vs John Cena - Over the Limit 2011


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Miz

MVP vs Chris Benoit WrestleMania 23


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MVP

Brock Lesnar vs Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper - Roadblock (2016)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper

Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena - SummerSlam 2014


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Randy Orton vs The Miz - Royal Rumble 2011


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz

Rusev vs Dolph Ziggler - Night of Champions 2015


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Rusev 

Kevin federline vs John Cena raw 2006


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

John Cena vs Shawn Michaels vs Edge vs Orton - Backlash 2007


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Batista vs The Undertaker - WrestleMania 23


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Batista.

Royal Rumble 2006?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

rey mysterio (right man won)

man kind vs Undertaker hell in a cell.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker

Ric Flair vs. Vince McMahon - Royal Rumble 2002


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vince McMahon 

Batista vs Kennedy - Royal Rumble 2007


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Kennedy

Hollywood Rock vs Goldberg- Backlash 2003


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hollywood Rock


*NXT Championship*
Kevin Owens (c) vs Finn Balor - Beast in the East 2015


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kevin Owens

Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens - Royal Rumble 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins - Clash of Champions 2016


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Seth rollins

Rock vs austin vs angle vs undertaker vs rakishi vs triple h hell in a cell armageddon 2000


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker

Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Cesaro and Sheamus - SummerSlam 2017


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ambrose & Rollins

DX vs Priceless - Summerslam 2009


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Priceless

Mr perfect vs Brett Hart Summerslam 1991


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr Perfect


*WWE Championship*
Daniel Bryan (c) vs Kevin Owens vs Mustafa Ali - _Fastlane 2019_


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. Kane - Extreme Rules 2014


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daniel Bryan

*King of the Ring Finals*
Ken Shamrock vs The Rock - King of the Ring 1998


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Rock

Vince McMahon vs Hulk Hogan WrestleMania 19


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan

Seth Rollins & Braun Strowman vs The OC - RAW Tag Team Championship


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Neither really.

I prefer Braun over the OC, but prefer the OC over Seth Rollins so..

I guess the OC. Not that it matters.

*Vince McMahon's Hair vs Donald Trump's Hair Match*
Bobby Lashley (representing Donald Trump) vs Umaga (representing Vince McMahon) - Wrestlemania 23


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Even though its supporting trump, Lashley cuz he was a beast back then. 

Rosie o donnel vs Donald Trump. Raw jan 8 2007


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

:trump

Rock vs Hogan WM18


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) vs Edge - Smackdown 2/18/11


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Edge.

JBL (c) vs Eddie vs Booker T vs Undertaker - Armageddon 2004


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

JBL

Booker T vs Lashley - Judgement Day 2006


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Booker t 

Ricky the dragon steamboat vs Chris Jericho Backlash 2009


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho

Buddy Murphy vs Daniel Bryan - Smackdown 8/20/19


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Buddy Murphy

Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins - Payback 2017


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Samoa Joe 

Virgil vs ted dibiase summerslam 1991


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ted DiBiase


For the last time ever.....

The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin - Wrestlemania 19


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Rock

Mr Perfect vs the big boss man wrestlemania 7


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr Perfect

*For the vacant WWF championship*
Kane vs The Undertaker - Judgment Day: In Your House 1998


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

The Shield vs CM Punk - TLC 2013


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Punk

Daniel Bryan vs. AJ Styles - Royal Rumble 2019


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

Elias and Kevin Owens vs John Cena and Bobby Lashley - Super ShowDown 2018


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena and Bobby Lashley 

2013 Royal Rumble Match
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Rumble_(2013)#Royal_Rumble_entrances_and_eliminations


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Damien Sandow

chyna vs chris Jericho survivor series 1999


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho

Triple H vs Mr. McMahon - Armageddon 1999

If Triple H wins, he would get a WWF Championship Match.
If Mr. McMahon wins, Triple H's marriage to Stephanie would be annulled.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:trips2

Triple H vs. Edge vs. John Cena - Backlash 2006


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Edge

CM punk vs lesnar summerslam 2013


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Alberto Del Rio vs John Cena - Night of Champions 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Shelton Benjamin vs Ric Flair vs Finlay vs RVD vs Lashley vs Matt Hardy MITB Ladder Match - WrestleMania 22


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Out of this group Ric Flair

King Booker vs Triple H - Summerslam 2007


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

King Booker

King kong bundy vs the undertaker wrestlemania 11


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker

Waylon Mercy vs. Savio Vega - In Your House 3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Neither tbh.

I guess if I had to choose Waylon Mercy.


*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Chris Jericho, Dean Ambrose, Kevin Owens, and Sami Zayn - Money in the Bank 2016


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Take a guess. :lol Deano <3

In the same vein...

Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns, WWE Championship match, MITB 2016


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

roman reigns

Doink the clown and dink vs bam bam bigelow and luna vachon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bam Bam Bigelow and Luna

*
King of the Ring Finals*
William Regal vs C.M. Punk - Raw 4/21/08


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

CM Punk

Kurt Angle vs HBK - WM 21


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:hbk1

Bret Hart vs. Diesel - In Your House 6


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bret Hart
*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs Batista - Cyber Sunday 2008


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Batista

tatanka vs lex luger summerslam 94


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The correct answer for me would be neither, but if I had to chose it would be Lex Luger.

Trish Stratus vs Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley - No Way Out 2001


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trish Stratus

DGeneration X vs Rated RKO - New Years Revolution 2007


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Rated rko

Spike Dudley vs bam bam bigelow as good as it gets 1997


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bam Bam Bigelow

John Cena vs Kurt Angle - No Mercy 2003


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Lacey Evans vs Becky Lynch - MITB 2019


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lacey

Brutus Beefcake vs. Ted DiBiase - WrestleMania V


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ted DiBiase

*Brass Knuckles on a Pole match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
William Regal (c) vs Edge - No Way Out 2002


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

William Regal

The Rock vs Hogan - WrestleMania 18


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hulk Hogan, whatchagonnafumancho?

Edge & Christian/The Hardy Boyz/The Dudley Boys, Wrestlemania 17


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Edge and Christian 


*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz (c) vs Sami Zayn - Survivor Series 2016


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Miz

Gable vs Andrade - SD 9/3/19


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Andrade

Razor ramon vs 123 kid Raw may 17 1993


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Razor ramon 

Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt - WrestleMania 33


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs. The Undertaker - WrestleMania 31


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bray Wyatt

Brett hart vs owen hart WrestleMania 10


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Lex Luger, as the winner of the 1994 Royal Rumble


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret

Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna - WrestleMania X


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yokozuna. 

Asuka vs. Charlotte - WrestleMania 34


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

The Miz vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor - WrestleMania 34


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Miz

AJ Styles vs Randy Orton WM 35


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Batista vs John Cena - SummerSlam 2008


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

A. McGregor vs Khabib - UFC 229

or

B. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - Clash of Champions 2019


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

A. McGregor 
and
B. Sasha Banks

Randy Orton vs John Cena - WWE Breaking Point 2009


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Orton

Bam bam bigelow vs tatanka royal rumble 1994


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

None

Jerry Lawler vs. Roddy Piper - King of the Ring 1994


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

Lawler all the way.

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels- Survivor Series 1997


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Mysterio vs. Spider-Man - "Spider-Man: Far From Home"










OR

The Mega Bucks vs. The Mega Powers - SummerSlam


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

Mega Bucks! Hated Hogan as a kid.

Triple H vs. The Rock vs. Big Show vs. Mick Foley- Wrestlemania 16


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trips

Kane vs. Mankind - Survivor Series 1997


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mankind

Big Show vs Braun Strowman Steel Cage Match - RAW


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

BRAAAAAAUUUUNNNNN

Kirk Angel vs Triple H vs Da Rock


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Lex Luger vs. Yokozuna- Summerslam 1993


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Lex Express.

Team Austin vs Team Bischoff
(Survivor Series 2003)


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

Team Austin

Test vs. Shane McMahon- Summerslam 1999


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Test

*
WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) vs Christian - Unforgiven 2001


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Christian

Tatanka vs ludvig borga raw Oct 30 1993


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Neither. Not a fan of either but if had to choose, Tatanka.

Kurt Angle vs Rey Mysterio - Summerslam 2002


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio

Seth Rollins vs Sting - Night of Champions 2015


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sting losing to Seth right after Seth lost to Cena destroyed Sting's credibility. Seth losing to Sting right after losing to Cena would've hurt Seth's credibility too, but not in the same way and Seth was also a heel. Let's say Sting.

Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley - Payback 2017


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Emmanuelle said:


> Sting losing to Seth right after Seth lost to Cena destroyed Sting's credibility. Seth losing to Sting right after losing to Cena would've hurt Seth's credibility too, but not in the same way and Seth was also a heel. Let's say Sting.
> 
> Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley - Payback 2017


Bayley.


AJ vs Finn Balor TLC 2017


----------



## SashaBanksisGOAT (Oct 29, 2019)

MrEvans said:


> Emmanuelle said:
> 
> 
> > Sting losing to Seth right after Seth lost to Cena destroyed Sting's credibility. Seth losing to Sting right after losing to Cena would've hurt Seth's credibility too, but not in the same way and Seth was also a heel. Let's say Sting.
> ...


Finn
Sasha Banks vs Ronda Rousey 2019


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rousey

Randy Orton vs Shawn Michaels - Cyber Sunday 2007


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn

Becky Lynch vs. Kairi Sane - Raw, October 28, 2019


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch

Natalya vs Lacey Evans (Crown Jewel 2019)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Natalya

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks - Hell in a Cell 2019


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:becky

Kane vs. X-Pac - Armageddon 1999


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kane

*WWE Championship Match*
Kofi Kingston (c) vs Brock Lesnar - Smackdown 10/4/19


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Seth Rollins vs Nakamura (Survivor Series 2018)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth

Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins - TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2018


----------



## Edjoum (May 4, 2018)

Ambrose 

HHH vs The Rock - Backlash 2000


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Game, weird as that sounds.

Chris Jericho vs Christian - WrestleMania 20


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Kofi Kingston vs D Bryan (WM 35)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kofi

AJ Styles vs Humberto Carrillo
(Crown Jewel 2019)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

Team Flair vs Team Hogan - Crown Jewel 2019


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Team Flair

Daniel Bryan vs Adam Cole
(2/11/19 Smackdown)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan 

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe - Summerslam 2018


----------



## Edjoum (May 4, 2018)

AJ Styles

Lesnar vs Cena vs Rollins - Royal Rumble 2015


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Apollo Crews vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler (SD 7/26/16)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth at RR 2015
Bray and Dolph at SD 7/26/2016

Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & AJ Styles - Tribute to the Troops 2018


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins & AJ Styles

John Cena vs Nevile US Title Open Challenge (RAW 2015)


----------



## Edjoum (May 4, 2018)

Neville 

CM Punk vs Chris Jericho - Wrestlemania 28


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk

Chris Jericho vs Shelton Benjamin
(Backlash 2005)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shelton Benjamin

Ronda Rousey vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair (WM 35)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:becky

Daniel Bryan vs. Brock Lesnar - Survivor Series 2018


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyat (Royal Rumble 2014)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

My heart: Daniel Bryan
My brain: Bray Wyatt

The Shield vs. Evolution - Payback 2014


----------



## Edjoum (May 4, 2018)

Evolution 

Chyna vs Chris Jericho - Survivor Series 1999


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho

*Six Pack Challenge for the WWE Smackdown Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss (c) vs Becky Lynch vs Mickie James vs Naomi vs Carmella vs Natalya - Wrestlemania 33


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Nikki Bella vs Charlotte Flair (Night of Champions 2015)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki Bella

*WWE Championship Match*
Randy Orton (c) vs Jinder Mahal - Backlash 2017


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

John Cena vs Wade Barrett - Hell in a Cell 2010


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wade Barrett

*3 Stages of Hell for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs Ryback - Payback 2013


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles (WrestleMania 32)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles

Usos vs Wyatt Family
(Battleground 2014)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Usos

Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes (Summerslam 2013)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Damien Sandow

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg (c) vs. Shawn Michaels - Raw 10/20/03


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Obviously Shawn

Beth Phoenix vs. Kelly Kelly - Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2011


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kelly.

Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre, Mania 35


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre

Samoa Joe vs Roman Reigns - Backlash 2018


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe 

CM Punk vs. John Cena - MITB 2011


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WrestleMania 25)


----------

